# Mexican Stereotype



## Cereth

Hi !

in this forum a lot of different people met...so i just wanna know what do you think about mexicans or what do you know about my country...



thanks a lot


----------



## tvdxer

Well, being your neighbor I know quite a bit 

Generally, I think of Mexico as a country that is still developing, but not quite third world.  The majority of people have long lifespans, can read, enjoy a decent standard of living, but there is at the same stunning inequalities, for example seeing those struggle to stay alive in the the rural villages of Chiapas and then the wealthy elite attending school in the United States, having several servants, and being able to buy their kids cars.

Culturally, Mexico is a Latin country, but also a Mestizo one, with strong Spanish and Aztec influences (and perhaps Mayan as well in some areas).  There's a strong sense of machismo, but also of "la calle y la casa" or whatever it is called.  Marianismo is big, and there's a great amount of devotion to Our Lady of Guadelupe, although religious practice might be falling in some areas, and turning to Evangelicals and Jehovah's Witnesses in others.  

Corruption is a big problem, including for tourists, especially those who drive.  The infrastructure is in OK condition, with some roads similar to those of the U.S. and others in third-world repair.  Most homes have TVs and radios, and many of those in the elite and upper middle classes have computers and internet at home...others simply walk or take the bus to the internet cafe.  Traditional mercados are still to be found everywhere, although companies like Wal-Mart / Walmex and Carrefour are on the rise.  The country has a strong local media, with many musical groups and TV shows / telenovelas. 

Mexicans are very, very proud of their country, or at least of being Mexican.  They take this seriously (as do Americans...errr estadounidenses).  

Some big Mexican traditions include the Easter festivities / parade and, of course, El Dia de los Muertos.

Things move a lot slower in Mexico.  People are less rushed than their American and Canadian counterparts.  There is less of a "right-away" mentality.

The family is the centerpiece of Mexican life.  Family ties are very strong, and also very deep.  The extended family plays far more of a role south of the U.S. - Mx border than it does to the north.

Immigration across the border to the U.S. is a desire of many Mexicans.  In any village you'll find homes whose fathers are at work in some U.S. town, and in many you'll find improvements that were funded by remittances.


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

Pretty good vision of the country, tvd


----------



## nichec

Being once very close to a Mexican family, I find them really traditional and nice. Families matter a lot to them, and their food......(allow me to leave a blank here ) Extraordinarily beautiful beaches and very welcoming people are the biggest attraction to me


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I travelled through Mexico, and lived in the state of Oaxaca for a while.

Tvdxer has written the prose, so I'll write the poetry:


Clouds welling up the valleys from the sea at sunset,
scent of ocote smoke drifting up from under the comal
and the taste of hot smoky tortillas y frijoles,
the pozo bubbling over its edge to tumble, gurgling, down the valley,
flanked by
thickets of leggy poinsettias and groves of oaks bearded with moss.
A bridal bed of calla lilies dreaming by the zanja,
Tia Gila calling Virginia to bring home the goats,
the voices of Tio Abel's duendes bickering around the waterfall,
the Southern Cross, spangled brilliant somewhere over the Pacific,
illuminating
the three kittens and three thousand fleas sharing my hammock.

On a cracked radio, batteries failing, I hear
"se va la vida 
por el lujero
como la mugre en el lavadero..."

while Tia Sara sits under her lemon tree and sings along,
hoping to dissuade the armadillos from bulldozing her garden.

Mexico, te quiero.


----------



## Yuribear

Hi Cereth... great idea to see how they look at our country!!

Tvdxer.... could you please tell me what marianismo means:



			
				tvdxer said:
			
		

> Marianismo is big,



I never heard that expression before and I looked for it at the RAE, WR... and couldn't find it.


----------



## Monnik

Hi, Yuribear... 

I believe that, by _marianismo_ tvdxer was referring to the deep _devotion to Mary_ that exists in my country.

By the way, tvdxer, I also liked your description of my country; your view is clear and accurate in many respects.

Have a good one, all.

Also... thank you for not going down the way of the "man sitting outside of the cantina, wearing a _sombrero"_   --- I actually would not expect anyone here to go down that road, but I just had to say it...  It makes me sooooo mad... And the use of _sombrero_... Makes me want to shout "Sombrero means haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!"   

I know it's accepted by the dictionary, but it's just one of those stereotypes that I don't like.

Sorry, had to get that out of my mind.


----------



## luis masci

Let a sight from the opposite extreme of the continent.
Here Mexicans are mainly known by “Los Mariachis”and their music, their widely hats, the pollution in their capital city and some football’s teams (Cruz Azul, Pachuca, Toluca…) .
But I strongly believe most people from here know your customs, celebrations, cities and even your expressions and local words thanks to the TV program “El Chavo del Ocho” so much popular and longer shown on our screens.


----------



## cuchuflete

I find it impossible to generalize. Mexico has so many different bodies and different souls. The people in the DF behave one way, those from Quintana Roo another, and on and on. How can I squeeze the fishermen of Xcalak into the same box with the workers in a maquiladora plant, or the residents of the major cities?

Mexico is vast and varied.  

What have I found in common, everywhere I've been in Mexico? Genuine warmth, courtesy, decency, and generosity of spirit. People are especially giving of their time, to make human contact, even in a hectic business setting.

There is, especially among the poorer people, a resigned, almost fatalistic attitude towards those in authority. Educated people spend a lot of time and energy trying to define, for and among themselves, what it means to be Mexican.

By the usual silly classifications, Mexico is a first, second and third world country all at once.  

Pondering the topic now, I think I detect a very major difference with most--not all--European countries and with the U.S. City people in Mexico are not nearly so rushed and rude as their counterparts to the north and to the east.


----------



## Cereth

Well, i appreciate the vision you have of my country, and Chaska Ñawi´s poem is so beautiful, i like he talked about duendes... (you really notice he lived in mexico)...

it´s also true Mexicans are very different (according where they live in -north-south).... but i think, Mexico is one of the countries that love to be visited by foreigners, we don´t see them as invaders, we see them as friends, not many countries can be proud of that...

thank you so much!


----------



## tvdxer

Some more...

Geographically, Mexico has a variety of land forms and climates, but to generalize, it is very mountainous and irregular in the interior, with a wide span of elevations, but generally high up.  Along the coasts, it is of course flatter with lots of forest / jungle.  Some locations are far enough up, even going farther south, to permit snow in the winter.

The border region contains several towns (Matamoros, Laredo, Nogales), some of which have been fueled by maquiladoras immigrating to them to take factory jobs.  However, some of these jobs have themselves been "outsourced" to Asia.

The northern part, I'm thinking Coahuilla, but not totally sure, tends to be desert-like and very dry.  Nights can get cold there, but days can get very hot.  The population here is quite scattered.

The heart / more central region of Mexico contains much of the population and large cities like Ciudad de Mexico, Leon, San Luis Potosi, Guadalajara, 
and Oaxaca.  To the east and west, of course, are coasts.

In many of the more rural regions, one can find full-blooded or nearly full-blooded _indios_ who still speak the indigenous language...probably most common is Nahuatl, known by many Mexicans perhaps patriotically as "Mexicano".  Others include Mixtec, Zapotec, and far south, some of the Mayan tongues.  Mam, maybe?

When I think of Mexico's south, Quintana Roo / Yucatan and Chiapas spring to mind.  The first two are fueled by tourism from Americans and Canadians, especially in cities like Cancu'n.  Chiapas, on the other hand, while very beautiful both in appearance and culture, has been rocked by tensions and violence and is very poor.  Interestingly, many in this region cross over the Guatemalan - Mexican border, going northward, some destined for Mexico, others eventually for the United States. 

The Mexican cuisine is very rich and varied, combining Spanish influences with the traditional crops of the region, especially corn.  Of course, Mexican is well known beyond its borders for things like burritos (I think that's Mexican), tortillas, etc.

Mexicans tend to live in their own homes rather than apartments.  The middle-income homes tend to be in the Latin American style, of course, generally small but sufficient, with one story, tile / ceramic floors, perhaps their own little "jardin", and that most Latin of features, the porton.  Obviously, not all homes or like this, but many are.


----------



## klbyrd

Let me say that having dated a few mexican men I have found them to be very caring  people. I have many friends from many different parts of Mexico, Guatemala, El Salvador and other countries. I have always been amazed at the way they accept you into the family and you become a part of their family. I have also been on the receiving end of racism because of this and also in Mexico when I traveled there with one of the men I had dated to meet his family. I have plans to go back to visit this summer to Chiapas with my son and see the ruins. I love the country and the people - I have learned to overlook the small minded people that seem to have a problem with any person who is not just like them.    klbyrd


----------



## Maria Juanita

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> By the usual silly classifications, Mexico is a first, second and third world country all at once.



I liked that.

well. Mexico lindo y Querido. Lo que me fascina de ustedes es esa imaginería del día de los muertos, las historias de los aztecas y el modo de ser tan chido que tienen. Aparte de su gastronomía -con excepción de esos insectillos que comen- y sus mariachis...


----------



## Shaineh

I live in Utah, not right on the border of Mexico, but pretty close. The general feeling towards Mexicans here is not a good one. 
If you are a Mexican, especially if you don't speak English very well, it is automatically assumed that:
1- You're an illegal alien
2- You take advantage of the state's healthcare, tax system, etc.
3- You cause crime 

The impressions of Mexico are not much better, it is seen as a dirty, poor country whose citizens all want to come to the US.

This whole attitude frankly ticks me off. I'm lucky enough NOT to be a racist idiot & I have lots of Mexican friend who are some of the best people you'll ever meet. But you'd be amazed how hard it is to convince other Utahns that just because a person has darker skin & a different accent does not make them inferior.

Discriminating against someone because of their nationality used to be called racism. In Utah, now it's just an accepted attitude.

PS- I know that saying all of Utah is racist is a major generalisation, but I have to tell it as I find it


----------



## grumpus

HI all,
I guess I am biased because I am married to one, but these are my impressions.

Mexicans are extremely accepting and non-judgemental (unlike their neighbors to the north).

Of all countries, I have travelled to in Latin American, Mexicans are most likely to invite you to their house upon meeting you (varies a bit by class and/or "ethnicity")

There are both strong authoritarian and libertarian currents running through them.

Mexicans don't take lightly to criticism, particularly public criticism, and least of all from a "pinche gringo".  

They love to joke around and to make fun of people, particularly, in indirect or clever ways.

Mexicans are extremely skeptical.

Mexicans are fatalistic.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Heba

I have never been to Mexico and never met a Mexican in person before, so, my infoemation about the country is derived from books, documentaries and telenovelas.

Here, when you think of Mexico, you think of football, food, celebrations and big decorative hats. Like all South Americans, Mexicans are known for their friendly and emotional nature and for their love for life.

I know that hundreds of years ago, the Azetic established a great civilization there. Unfortunately, there is not much written about this civilization on the internet, and no books are available about it here.


----------



## swingbolder

I've only been friends with one Mexican person. He was wealthy, son of a government high-up person and he came to my high school for a couple of years. I went to his house once, a huge townhouse off of Park Avenue in NYC and he had servants. In addition to English and Spanish he also spoke French and German. It was somewhat of a culture shock for him to come to America as he was somewhat "Europeanized" having lived in Switzerland for several years. We got along bc I was a francophile and not your typical American. We were great friends but lost touch after we all went to college.


----------



## KateNicole

I have SUCH a high opinion of Mexico and its people, and having lived there for a long time, I hold it very near and dear to my heart. That having been said, there are 3 things that I do NOT like about Mexico (but keep in my mind there must be one million things that I absolutely love about Mexico.) I don't mean for this to be offensive, the following are merely observations from a concerned person.
1.) Many people do not use car seats for their children!!! I cannot stomach this. Mexican people treasure their children so much, so I cannot even begin to fathom why every other car I see passing me by on the highway contains an unbuckled infant or young child. It's senseless to me and I don't think the economic state of Mexico is an excuse. I think that someone who can afford a car could invest in a used carseat.

2.) Animal cruelty is high there. I won't go into detail, but I encountered many people that didn't seem to have any regard for the feeling of animals, including at times their own pets. In Guadalajara many people put their dogs on the roof and NEVER walk them or play with them. (I don't even see the point.) I also met many young children who stoned or killed stray cats and dogs or birds for fun and then bragged about it. I know animal cruelty can be found everywhere, but it was alarming to me in the Jalisco area.


----------



## currambera

If american television is anything to go by, mexicans are boxers, and are one of the two immigrant groups of hispanic there (in the U.S).  *Insert sarcasm here*.

I'm from colombia and I think you're cool. All I know about Mexico is TELENOVELAS, SIEMPRE EN DOMINGO and MANA and OTRO ROLLO. 

I wish I knew more because from what I've heard when I was in high school, you're a country with a very interesting story.


----------



## maxiogee

I live in Ireland. 
I don't think I've ever met a Mexican - certainly no-one has ever told me that they were from Mexico.

Am I missing out on life?


----------



## grumpus

currambera said:
			
		

> If american television is anything to go by, mexicans are boxers, and are one of the two immigrant groups of hispanic there (in the U.S).  *Insert sarcasm here*.
> 
> I'm from colombia and I think you're cool. All I know about Mexico is TELENOVELAS, SIEMPRE EN DOMINGO and MANA and OTRO ROLLO.
> 
> I wish I knew more because from what I've heard when I was in high school, you're a country with a very interesting story.




HI Currambera and others,
I think the view of other Latin Americans of Mexico is an interesting topic.
It seems to me that there have been some changes in the last 20 years, particularly since Fox.  I imagine in Colombia the people's perceptions of Mexico still remain very positive.  I think the view of Mexico has definitely changed (for the worse) in Cuba and Central America (particularly in Guatemala, El Salvador and Honduras)

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## birdie

Unfortunately, I don't know much about Mexico. I bet there are so many beautiful people and it's a nice place. The little I know about Mexico is not very good. 
- They are usually illegal inmigrants
- They look at you in a very lustful way or talk about you if they see you are hispanic (I hate that!) They usually clean floors at night so I avoid going shopping too late 
- Women like to wear these fake fur coats or pretend they have a lot of money (I've met a few of them and they always say they have lots of money in Mexico)
- A friend of mine works in a retail company and they always catch mexicans stealing gadgets
- They usually look for ways to take advantage of the USA laws
- Guys think they are the best of the best (macho man)


I have not been lucky enough to meet nice mexican people ( I'm sure there are tons!)


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

To Birdie:
El problema verdadero es que muchos mexicanos, adquiriendo un poco la creencia de que por estar cerca de EEUU somos casi igual a ellos, ven al resto de América como subdesarrollados y a veces los hacen menos. Pero no creas que pasa sólo de un mexicano hacia otros americanos. En México mucha gente cree "dime cuanto tienes y te diré cuanto vales", entonces siempre estamos posicionandonos dependiendo de lo que tienes tú y el otro no. Es muy tonto que no nos demos cuenta de que todos estamos en el mismo barco. 
*Pero creeme que también hay gente (y mucha) con mucha valía que traspasa esa tonta ideología. *
En fin, espero que algun día conozcas un(a) lindo(a) mexicano(a) 
Saludos 
Tigger ;D


----------



## grumpus

birdie said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't know much about Mexico. I bet there are so many beautiful people and it's a nice place. The little I know about Mexico is not very good.
> - They are usually illegal inmigrants
> - They look at you in a very lustful way or talk about you if they see you are hispanic (I hate that!) They usually clean floors at night so I avoid going shopping too late
> - Women like to wear these fake fur coats or pretend they have a lot of money (I've met a few of them and they always say they have lots of money in Mexico)
> - A friend of mine works in a retail company and they always catch mexicans stealing gadgets
> - They usually look for ways to take advantage of the USA laws
> - Guys think they are the best of the best (macho man)
> 
> 
> I have not been lucky enough to meet nice mexican people ( I'm sure there are tons!)





HI Birdie,
do you live in the U.S.?  What you're saying doesn't sound like someone from Peru?

Mexicans, Illegal immigrants?  Less than 10% of population, at most.
People need to work, I would work in Mexico illegally if I needed to.

Lustful way of looking at you.  How do you know they're Mexican? I find Mexicans profoundly respectful of women and men.

Pretend to be rich, sure, a lot of people do this.  I know a lot of Mexicans, Americans etc  who fit this category. 

Stealing??  Not much of a crime, compared to illegally invading a country and killing 100,000 people (that's criminal!!)
Also, how much does the retail company steal from its employees? Probably a lot more than mexican clients steal from it.

U.S.A  takes advantage of Mexican Laws (NAFTA etc), not the other way around.  It's not even close.  Mexicans bring more benefits to the U.S. standard of living through their labor, than they take from the society.

Machismo is strong in Mexico, I don't like it either.  I imagine it's similar in Peru, and all of Latin America.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## hedonist

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I live in Ireland.
> I don't think I've ever met a Mexican - certainly no-one has ever told me that they were from Mexico.
> 
> Am I missing out on life?


Heheheh...not as much as  someone that doesn't  have the pleasure of meeting an Irish lass in their lifetime I presume.


----------



## hedonist

birdie said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't know much about Mexico. I bet there are so many beautiful people and it's a nice place. The little I know about Mexico is not very good.
> - They are usually illegal inmigrants
> - They look at you in a very lustful way or talk about you if they see you are hispanic (I hate that!) They usually clean floors at night so I avoid going shopping too late
> - Women like to wear these fake fur coats or pretend they have a lot of money (I've met a few of them and they always say they have lots of money in Mexico)
> - A friend of mine works in a retail company and they always catch mexicans stealing gadgets
> - They usually look for ways to take advantage of the USA laws
> - Guys think they are the best of the best (macho man)
> 
> 
> I have not been lucky enough to meet nice mexican people ( I'm sure there are tons!)



LOL! This post reeks of facetiousness. Everybody ethnicity on earth has their good and bad apples and Mexicans are no exception.


----------



## maxiogee

hedonist said:
			
		

> Heheheh...not as much as  someone that doesn't  have the pleasure of meeting an Irish lass in their lifetime I presume.



As I'm happily married to an Irish lass, I'm not the one to comment. (And it seems I'm debarred from meeting a Mexican lass for comparative research!  )

But seriously, the only image one gets here of Mexicans is all American-driven, movies, cartoons (Speedy Gonzales is far from representative of Mexican mice, but I notice how he always outwits the American cats. Was there some Mexican cartoonist poking some subtle fun there, I wonder?) and biased news reporting.


----------



## birdie

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> To Birdie:
> El problema verdadero es que muchos mexicanos, adquiriendo un poco la creencia de que por estar cerca de EEUU somos casi igual a ellos, ven al resto de América como subdesarrollados y a veces los hacen menos. Pero no creas que pasa sólo de un mexicano hacia otros americanos. En México mucha gente cree "dime cuanto tienes y te diré cuanto vales", entonces siempre estamos posicionandonos dependiendo de lo que tienes tú y el otro no. Es muy tonto que no nos demos cuenta de que todos estamos en el mismo barco.
> *Pero creeme que también hay gente (y mucha) con mucha valía que traspasa esa tonta ideología. *
> En fin, espero que algun día conozcas un(a) lindo(a) mexicano(a)
> Saludos
> Tigger ;D


 
Hola Tigger,
Primero, no quiero ofender a nadie, sólo decía lo que pienso, y perdón por ser tan cruda y directa. Lo que digo realmente no tiene importancia, porque sólo es una opinión basada en mis experiencias, no me baso en porcentajes ni estudios. Como decía yo se que hay gente de todo tipo. Y sí espero tener amigos mexican@s.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

maxiogee said:
			
		

> But seriously, the only image one gets here of Mexicans is all American-driven, movies, cartoons (Speedy Gonzales is far from representative of Mexican mice, but I notice how he always outwits the American cats. Was there some Mexican cartoonist poking some subtle fun there, I wonder?) and biased news reporting.


The Speedy you've seen is probably Isadore "Friz" Freleng's Speedy. I suspect this little guy outran and outwitted the cat because everybody loves an underdog...it's David and Goliath.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Alguien vio algún ofendido por acá?  
No, Birdie, por lo menos yo no me he ofendido, al contrario, soy conciente de las cosas que pasan en mi país, no podría ofenderme conociendo que es verdad 
Intenté decirte, solamente, que no todos son iguales 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Pivra

I don't really have any streotype about Mexicans, because I'm not an English speaking white man from Anglo America. I want to go to Cancun and DF so much to practice my Spanish, thats all I think of when I think about Mexico.


----------



## surfingnirvana

From where I live we have lots of immigrants.  Some Mexican but lots from Guatemala and El Salvador.

Generally the sentiment is that they stand outside the 7 11 and wait for jobs, that they are probablly poor, and that they have a bad command of the English language.  

Most people view Mexico as Spring Break 24/7 and a country pretty much in ruins.  Lots of people think if you drink the water down there you will get sick.  

But thats just here.


----------



## danielfranco

Recently, I saw a Dallas stand-up comedian's routine in cable TV. I thought he was rather clever, because his routine consisted of confirming and denying stereotypes, arguing that you can't generalize about a large group of people, but that there must be some truth to it.
When he finally worked his way down the list to Mexicans (yep, believe it or not, he had worse things to say about Americans, who were at the top of the list), he said something like this:
"If you see a tiny battered-dented-old car in the highway that is stuffed with about fifteen people inside, you can tell they are Mexican... But I'll tell you what: they are on their way to work, no matter what time of the day it is! Nobody works harder..."
And many people laughed in what I thought was agreement.


----------



## Gusso

...Es imposible dejar de quererte, 
dejar de observar como al simple toque del sol 
sus mismos brillos se quedan 
extasiados con tu roce. 
Es inaudito tratar de evitar con la mirada, 
la forma con la cual nos dejas 
en lo alto de las nubes 
con tu sonrisa de sierra y madre patria. 
Es imposible dejar de verte mar en calma; 
pregunta de una niña que viste 
un par de huaraches y te espía. 
La luna llena mutilante de etéreas armonías 
que acerca la marea suavemente hasta tu piel 
que resplandece entre la arena. 
Tu juventud y tu vejez que nada oculta, 
el fuego de tu gente revolviéndose en los días, 
el agua inmaterial que las consuela... 
Verdes inmortales de tu selva subrepticia 
y el dorado vendaval de tu desierto 
que se impone como tierra infértil. 
Tú eres mi norte y mi sur, mi regalo y testamento; 
eres mi mañana de domingo, 
tú eres mi hambre y también mi alimento... 
Es inaudito evitar con la mirada 
tu natural estoicismo que tienes contra todo; 
es imposible dejar de quererte 
con tu sonrisa de sierra, de mar, de montaña y Madre Patria... 

Perdón; este es el estereotipo que tengo de Mi México, es sólo una expresión... ojalá y no me lo censuren o lo manden a otro foro por estar "fuera de lugar" 

Saludos


----------



## Bettie

Pivra said:
			
		

> I don't really have any streotype about Mexicans, because I'm not an English speaking white man from Anglo America. I want to go to Cancun and DF so much to practice my Spanish, thats all I think of when I think about Mexico.


 
I dont think going to Cancun would help you to practice your Spanish, really, most people in Cancun speak English and will talk to you in English, I've met Americans living there for years who haven't learned Spanish because they don't need to.
By the way I went to Dublin two years ago and yes people there are not used to find mexicans, the same in Scotland, heheheheh, but well in Edimburgh there is a mexican bar that for some reason was the only one where we were not asked for our ID, what that say about us??  
Well, it's kind of funny that latinoamericans are the ones who think about us as people with sombreros and no Americans.
And please don't think either that all of us are like el chavo del ocho!!! We are not like, well, I am sure some people are, but not most.


----------



## rsweet

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I live in Ireland.
> I don't think I've ever met a Mexican - certainly no-one has ever told me that they were from Mexico.
> 
> Am I missing out on life?



You're definitely missing out on some very good food!  Unless there are authentic Mexican restaurants in Ireland run by non-Mexicans.


----------



## maxiogee

Apologies in advance.
I cannot resist the temptation!



			
				rsweet said:
			
		

> maxiogee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Ireland.
> I don't think I've ever met a Mexican - certainly no-one has ever told me that they were from Mexico.
> 
> Am I missing out on life?
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely missing out on some very good food!  Unless there are authentic Mexican restaurants in Ireland run by non-Mexicans.
Click to expand...

I said I've never *met* a Mexican - I didn't say I was a cannibal!


----------



## Korena

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> in this forum a lot of different people met...so i just wanna know what do you think about mexicans or what do you know about my country...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot


 

*My opinion may be a little bit biased since half of my family is Mexican.* *But I do agree with what tvdxer said:*




			
				tvdxer said:
			
		

> Well, being your neighbor I know quite a bit
> 
> Generally, I think of Mexico as a country that is still developing, but not quite third world. The majority of people have long lifespans, can read, enjoy a decent standard of living, but there is at the same stunning inequalities, for example seeing those struggle to stay alive in the the rural villages of Chiapas and then the wealthy elite attending school in the United States, having several servants, and being able to buy their kids cars.
> 
> Culturally, Mexico is a Latin country, but also a Mestizo one, with strong Spanish and Aztec influences (and perhaps Mayan as well in some areas). There's a strong sense of machismo, but also of "la calle y la casa" or whatever it is called. Marianismo is big, and there's a great amount of devotion to Our Lady of Guadelupe, although religious practice might be falling in some areas, and turning to Evangelicals and Jehovah's Witnesses in others.
> 
> Corruption is a big problem, including for tourists, especially those who drive. The infrastructure is in OK condition, with some roads similar to those of the U.S. and others in third-world repair. Most homes have TVs and radios, and many of those in the elite and upper middle classes have computers and internet at home...others simply walk or take the bus to the internet cafe. Traditional mercados are still to be found everywhere, although companies like Wal-Mart / Walmex and Carrefour are on the rise. The country has a strong local media, with many musical groups and TV shows / telenovelas.
> 
> Mexicans are very, very proud of their country, or at least of being Mexican. They take this seriously (as do Americans...errr estadounidenses).
> 
> Some big Mexican traditions include the Easter festivities / parade and, of course, El Dia de los Muertos.
> 
> Things move a lot slower in Mexico. People are less rushed than their American and Canadian counterparts. There is less of a "right-away" mentality.
> 
> The family is the centerpiece of Mexican life. Family ties are very strong, and also very deep. The extended family plays far more of a role south of the U.S. - Mx border than it does to the north.
> 
> Immigration across the border to the U.S. is a desire of many Mexicans. In any village you'll find homes whose fathers are at work in some U.S. town, and in many you'll find improvements that were funded by remittances.


 

*Being half Mexican, I can agree that family is a HUGE part of Mexican life, and my family is pretty traditional also. Especially when it comes to weddings and special occasions like quinceañera and etc. But my family isn't as proud of the country as tvdxer said about others:*
*


			
				tvdxer said:
			
		


			Mexicans are very, very proud of their country, or at least of being Mexican. They take this seriously (as do Americans...errr estadounidenses).
		
Click to expand...

* 
*Don't get me wrong, we are proud of our Mexican heritage, but we are American, so we're proud of that too!!!
*







			
				surfingnirvana said:
			
		

> From where I live we have lots of immigrants. Some Mexican but lots from Guatemala and El Salvador.
> 
> Generally the sentiment is that they stand outside the 7 11 and wait for jobs, that they are probablly poor, and that they have a bad command of the English language.
> 
> Most people view Mexico as Spring Break 24/7 and a country pretty much in ruins. Lots of people think if you drink the water down there you will get sick.
> 
> But thats just here.


 
*Sadly, what you say about other people's perpectives is true. Many people do think those things about Mexico, but hardly any of them have been there, or studied the country.*

*-Korena*


----------



## Alejandro Gonzalez

Well im a Mexican/American born and raised in America My father and Mother both raised and born in a pueblo San Juan de Los Lagos, Jalisco in Mexico. I went on Vacation for two weeks there and visited family and i realized that many people are very close to their family and depend on each other a lot. The people there are very friendly and humble. Most people there are very religious and have a lot of faith in God. In my opinion mexicans have so much freedom in mexico then people in the US but the only thing is that mexico is poor the one thing i would love for mexico to have is cleaner water and air. but other than that i loved mexico i wanted to live there for few yrs but i got too much to take care of at home.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Being Mexican myself, I'm very happy and proud of the good image of my country that most people in this thread have. ヽ（ﾟ ▽ ﾟ）ﾉ

I'm also aware that we are no angels, and we have our share of bad apples ～（×_×）

But I'm very concerned about the vision that Birdie and some others in the forum have about us, specially about the mexicans living in USA, I know that they speak from experience and unfortunately I can't contradict them.

But please remember that most of the mexicans that immigrate to USA looking for a better life are not what you may call the créme de l'créme of the mexican society.

With this I'm not trying to denigrate my expatriated brothers, but is a sad truth that is mostly the poorer and less educated who feel the urge to leave the country.

If you want to get to know the real mexican heart, you have to travel a bit farther than Tijuana. 

And Birdie, you *already have* mexican friends, just look around and call our name ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Krümelmonster

For us Mexico is a place where many people would like to travel... but - because we Germans are sooo fond of clean nature  - you always hear about the bad air in Mexico city 

For me personally Mexico is Frida Kahlo and... The old VW beatle!!! We drove old timer beatles for years, and now we have two Mexico beatles, I love them  One is from the "ultima edicion"
... and you always see movies with mexican taxi beatles, that's what the country of my dreams should have 

(sorry, of course we have all those other aspects too, but I wanted to mention something new )


----------



## maxiogee

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> For us Mexico is a place where many people would like to travel... but - because we Germans are sooo fond of clean nature  - you always hear about the bad air in Mexico city
> 
> For me personally Mexico is Frida Kahlo and... The old VW *beatle*!!! We drove old timer *beatles* for years, and now we have two Mexico *beatles*, I love them  One is from the "ultima edicion"
> ... and you always see movies with mexican taxi *beatles*, that's what the country of my dreams should have
> 
> (sorry, of course we have all those other aspects too, but I wanted to mention something new )




Beetles = Ferdinand Porsche
Beatles = John, Paul, George & Ringo!


----------



## Krümelmonster

LOL 

Stupid me... that's just because I finished school some weeks ago and already feel that my brain has gone on holiday, and writing with an empty head is not that easy


----------



## a_n_a_r

I know sombero and tequila about mexica.Also Mexican wave in the football matches(especially world cup)


----------



## gjou

We have a song by a famous singer, which sum up our prejudices :

"A tanned mexican,
a sombrero upon his nose,
as a beach umbrella..."

Well, we don't know much more about mexican people : they wear sombrero, drink tequila and eat chile con carne. Sometimes they play the guitar ( a little one) then take a nap.

Is that true?


----------



## a_n_a_r

Yes I have remembered Mexican food.Nanchos(maybe different) is very delicious.I think gjou mean banjo by saying small guitar.Banjo's sound is very nice


----------



## Alejandro Gonzalez

Theres a lot of light skinned mexicans not all are tanned, and i never seen or heard a mexican play banjo im sure there some out there but i think its rare.


----------



## gjou

Shaineh said:
			
		

> I live in Utah, not right on the border of Mexico, but pretty close. The general feeling towards Mexicans here is not a good one.
> If you are a Mexican, especially if you don't speak English very well, it is automatically assumed that:
> 1- You're an illegal alien
> 2- You take advantage of the state's healthcare, tax system, etc.
> 3- You cause crime
> 
> The impressions of Mexico are not much better, it is seen as a dirty, poor country whose citizens all want to come to the US.
> 
> This whole attitude frankly ticks me off. I'm lucky enough NOT to be a racist idiot & I have lots of Mexican friend who are some of the best people you'll ever meet. But you'd be amazed how hard it is to convince other Utahns that just because a person has darker skin & a different accent does not make them inferior.
> 
> Discriminating against someone because of their nationality used to be called racism. In Utah, now it's just an accepted attitude.
> 
> PS- I know that saying all of Utah is racist is a major generalisation, but I have to tell it as I find it


 
That's funny, well if I may use this term, because
I could have written exactly the same about arabs in France..
I would have just to subsitute Mexican by Marocan or Tunisian..
And that makes me remember of this quote :
"Poor Mexico, so far from God and so close to the United States.."


----------



## gjou

Alejandro Gonzalez said:
			
		

> Theres a lot of light skinned mexicans not all are tanned, and i never seen or heard a mexican play banjo im sure there some out there but i think its rare.


 
Of course, this is only "clichés", like French wearing a beret with a bread under his arm, and having a thin moustache, although nearly nobody in France has a beret or a moustache..(but we still continue to eat bread)


----------



## Yeu

gjou said:
			
		

> "Poor Mexico, so far from God and so close to the United States.."


 
 I think is true so many times!


----------



## Yeu

gjou said:
			
		

> We have a song by a famous singer, which sum up our prejudices :
> 
> "A tanned mexican,
> a sombrero upon his nose,
> as a beach umbrella..."
> 
> Well, we don't know much more about mexican people : they wear sombrero, drink tequila and eat chile con carne. Sometimes they play the guitar ( a little one) then take a nap.
> 
> Is that true?


 
We have that only for the tourists


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Here I willleft a link about some places of MÉXICO so give you and idea of what Mexico ishttp://www.caminandosinrumbo.com/mexico/mexico/calle/index.htm
and this one is much better it's apitty I just can findpictures form mexico city and not from all the country
http://homepage.mac.com/helipilot/PhotoAlbum20.html


----------



## gjou

Yeu said:
			
		

> We have that only for the tourists


 
I guessed it was


----------



## Javier-Vega

gjou said:
			
		

> they wear sombrero, drink tequila and eat chile con carne.



"Chili con carne" is NOT mexican, it is texan.


----------



## pacificblue

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> "Chili con carne" is NOT mexican, it is texan.


 
... I know Daniel Franco said somewhere that he had never heard of Nachos until he got to America and if Chili con carne is also not a Mexican dish, that pretty much means half of what I knew about Mexico was wrong. Up until now I would have said Mexican food was my favourite but now I don't know what real Mexican food is ...

Other than that, my idea of Mexico is beautiful beaches, lots of green trees, bright colours, jovial and welcoming people who are traditionalists (cultural and religious) and extremely patriotic. Sun is always shining and no matter how poor or how little some may have, as long as there is family around then all is good in the world.

It's probably a lot more advanced than I imagine but the only glimpse I have seen is at the end of American movies when the bad guys escape to a beautiful beach somewhere south of the border ... come to think of it, when I think of Mexico I don't even imagine proper houses, I still think of clay walls and red dirt floors. Maybe I need to go & visit so I can update my thoughts.


----------



## Alejandro Gonzalez

pacificblue said:
			
		

> .
> welcoming people who are traditionalists (cultural and religious) and extremely patriotic. Sun is always shining and no matter how poor or how little some may have, as long as there is family around then all is good in the world.



Thats true family is the most important thing to them.


----------



## Javier-Vega

pacificblue said:
			
		

> ... I know Daniel Franco said somewhere that he had never heard of Nachos until he got to America



Well, I would say "nachos" do exist in Mexico, although we don´t call it that way. We call them "totopos" (at least in center and southern Mexico). But it is true that the "mexican" food out of Mexico is not very mexican.


----------



## Yeu

pacificblue
It's probably a lot more advanced than I imagine but the only glimpse I have seen is at the end of American movies when the bad guys escape to a beautiful beach somewhere south of the border ... come to think of it said:


> Based my opinion about something in the Hollywood movies, it would be a waste of time...
> Travel open our minds, even to see that in the EE.UU not everybody have a big house with a front yard, a boat and fancy cars.


----------



## Synclaire

Estereotipo sobre los mexicanos ? 

- siesta
- con graaan sombrero
- con revólver en mano le pregunta un mexicano a un "forastero": "Cómo te llamas, manitooo ?" Y cuando el otro contesta, el mexicano dispara *peng* y dice ...: "Te llamaaabas ..."

Además: mariachis, tequila ... 

 Bueno, así son los estereotipos. Pero por lo menos conozco a Frida Kahlo  y sé un poquito sobre Zapata y Pancho Villa


----------



## Mariposa2

Ola~ 
Regarding Mexican sterotypes- personally I think Mexicans are harder on each other than alot of Americans are. I say this from some experience- my husband is Mexican ,and from DF-(& according to my friends all people from DF steal) and I have friends from other areas of Mexico- (  &according to my in laws all other Mexicans are fairly ignorant ) The sterotypes they have about each other are really hard to undertand. I guess it is along the lines of the ideas we Americans have about "rednecks", cowboys & them there city slickers 
Where we live the Mexican people accept me alot more than the "white" people accept my husband. The second looks and sneers are beyond disrectful sometimes.
Not being raised that way- I gotta say it is hard to take sometimes.

As for Mexico- I love the country- people treated me like family- and made me feel welcome.


----------



## erin2282

I love Mexico! I love everything about Mexican culture. I am lucky to live in San Diego, so close to Baja, and undeniably influenced by the original settlers of California.

E.

*Mod Intervention: This is a discussion about the mexican stereotypes, not about mexican politics. Please stay on the original topic. If you want to do a new question open a new tread. Thank you*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hi everybody I hope you can see this link, I found in the web a excellent page of all mexico everystate it's there and you'll see how beatiful ir the land of the tequila and mariachi 8ans slod you'll see tant nor everything it's taquila and mariachi) you know we have the only castle in all America!!!!! it's Chapultepec castle (Maximilian Emperor of austria was his owner)


----------



## Edguy

Bueno, soy de Argentina y no me parecieron muy afortunados los comentarios que hablaban sobre inmigrantes ilegales.
 En Argentina, la comunidad peruana debe ocupar el segundo lugar despues de Bolivia en inmigracion ilegal y no por eso tengo una mal concepto del pueblo peruano, me parece fuera de lugar el comentario.

Por otra parte, que lastima que maxiogee no tenga idea de las maravillas q puede encontrar en Tenochtitlan o Teotihuacan... la piramide del sol, de la luna... me encantaria ir alla!!! Algun dia voy a ir!!!

Pero por no saber de Mexico se pierde otras cosas increibles como:

- Al Sup. Marcos... y al ejemplo que representa el pueblo chiapaneco... Y obviamente conocer que fueron capaces de hacer personas como Emiliano Zapata.
- a la seleccion mexicana de futbol, con la que nos enfrentamos en la copa del mundo, lamentablemente nos tuvimos que eliminar entre nosotros, pero demostraron ser un gran equipo!! 
- a Cristian Castro, a quien vi hace un mes en Argentina!!! Que voz!!!
- a Mana!!
- a Adal Ramones de otro Rollo... lo veo los sabados en Argentina...
- Ah! Y al Chavo, que en Argentina es "el" clasico de todas las tardes para todos los chicos desde hace 30 años. Jamas esta fuera de pantalla en Argentina. Increible!! Insuperable!!!

Saludos a Mexico!!!


----------



## Bettie

Chespirito creo que es de los mayores productos de exportación y también crea muchos prejuicios, muchos creen que realmente vivimos en vecindades como las del chavo y las señoras andan con los tubos en la cabeza todo el día, a mí jamás me ha gustado, lo veía cuando era pequeña, pero me daba muchísima pena el pobre Chavo.

Gracias por todos tus comentarios positivos Edguy!!!


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Chespirito creo que es de los mayores productos de exportación y también crea muchos prejuicios, muchos creen que realmente vivimos en vecindades como las del chavo y las señoras andan con los tubos en la cabeza todo el día, a mí jamás me ha gustado, lo veía cuando era pequeña, pero me daba muchísima pena el pobre Chavo.
> 
> Gracias por todos tus comentarios positivos Edguy!!!


 
Si es curioso como la referencia mayor es el "Chavo" piensan que todos los mexicanos somos así  yo no he visto más de 2 capítulos en mi vida, en fin. Pero aun así son mexicana y aunque no lo crean muchos chilenos no escucho a Jorge Negrete, ni me se todas las películas mexicanas como "Allá en el Rancho Grande" y los sombreros los usan solo los mariachis en Garibaldi para los turistas.

Por cierto las novelas mexicanas solo son eso "novelas o teleseries"


----------



## Bettie

A mí sí me encantan Jorge Negrete, Pedro Infante y Luis Aguilar, pero digamos que sus películas son más como cuentos de fantasía, nada real, ni ahora ni hace 50 o 60 años cuando se hicieron.


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> A mí sí me encantan Jorge Negrete, Pedro Infante y Luis Aguilar, pero digamos que sus películas son más como cuentos de fantasía, nada real, ni ahora ni hace 50 o 60 años cuando se hicieron.


 
Si me gusta la música mexicana y por supuesto que me brinca el corazón cuando escucho música de mariachi por ejemplo, pero de ahí a que como en el sur de Chile solo escuche eso, hay mucha diferencia.


----------



## Bettie

No entendí, en el Sur de Chile creen que nada más eso oímos o ahí nada oyen eso??

Por cierto que una vez viendo un programa de Mtv de cierto cantante español, hijo de otro cantante español dieron a entender que antes de su llegada a México nosotros nada más oíamos precisamente rancheras y gracias a él conocimos el pop, y yo molestísima, y todos los cantantes mexicanos que cantan pop dónde quedaron, y el mismo papá de este fulano qué?? Yo pensando, sigan perpetuando los estereotipos


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> No entendí, en el Sur de Chile creen que nada más eso oímos o ahí nada oyen eso??
> 
> Por cierto que una vez viendo un programa de Mtv de cierto cantante español, hijo de otro cantante español dieron a entender que antes de su llegada a México nosotros nada más oíamos precisamente rancheras y gracias a él conocimos el pop, y yo molestísima, y todos los cantantes mexicanos que cantan pop dónde quedaron, y el mismo papá de este fulano qué?? Yo pensando, sigan perpetuando los estereotipos


 
Si en el sur de Chile creen que nada más escuchamos eso y ellos adoran la música mexicana (de Pedro Infante, Jorge Negrete, etc.)

Bueno a lo mejor no se le quita a ese cantante el querer pensar que todavía nos vienen a vender espejitos (otro esteriotipo  ), luego se preguntan porque los chistes de gallegos y decirles gachupines.


----------



## Bettie

Entonces los chilenos deben escuchar más música mexicana que nosotros mismos.
ni de Chente tengo discos, nada más de su hijo, jijiji.
Y yo que vivía en Mérida pues menos, creo que la gente del Norte escucha un poco más ese tipo de música.
Pero hay muchas diferencias entre el Norte y el Sur, es como mucha gente aquí en Estados Unidos cuando les digo que donde yo vengo hace mucho calor me dicen "sí en México hace mucho calor" y yo sí, el área de donde yo vengo, pero hay otras partes donde puede haber mucho frío, y me ven y me dicen que sí, pero puedo ver que no me creen. Creen que porque estamos más al sur de Estados Unidos automáticamente en todo México hace un calor terrible.


----------



## Yeu

Bettie said:
			
		

> Entonces los chilenos deben escuchar más música mexicana que nosotros mismos.
> ni de Chente tengo discos, nada más de su hijo, jijiji.
> Y yo que vivía en Mérida pues menos, creo que la gente del Norte escucha un poco más ese tipo de música.
> Pero hay muchas diferencias entre el Norte y el Sur (y hasta 4 porque la península de Yucatán es muy peculiar), es como mucha gente aquí en Estados Unidos cuando les digo que donde yo vengo hace mucho calor me dicen "sí en México hace mucho calor" y yo sí, el área de donde yo vengo, pero hay otras partes donde puede haber mucho frío, y me ven y me dicen que sí, pero puedo ver que no me creen. Creen que porque estamos más al sur de Estados Unidos automáticamente en todo México hace un calor terrible.


 
Si ellos escuchan más que nosotros. Y si hemos hablado en otros hilos que México son como 3 diferentes, algo así como norte, centro y sur y que si bien no tenemos pingüinos también hay lugares donde cae nieve y hace un frio inmenso. Hay mañanas en Monterrey a -3 grados si eso no es frio no se que


----------



## Edguy

Bueno, por lo menos en Argentina no vemos al chavo y pensamos q todas las mujeres son como doña Florinda o todos los hombres como Don Ramon. 

En realidad, cuando pasan los años, y seguimos viendo al chavo, lo vemos como una vecindad q refleja claramente una realidad social q escapa a Mexico, refleja una sociedad, sin identificarla con un pais en especial...

Es excelente el mensaje de fondo...


----------



## Bettie

Me alegra oír eso Edguy que tú no lo piensas, pero sí he conocido argentinos que creen eso.
A mí realmente me deprime el Chavo.


----------



## mirx

De un mexicano para a otros mexicanos. 

De ahora en adelante se entnderá por él a mi persona, y por mexicanos a varias decenas de millones de personas que habitan en México que en lo siguiente se denominará país.

Doña Chata ofreciendo una cena a los Lopez.

Doña Chata: ¿Le sirvo más guisado Silvita?
Doña Silvita: No, ¿Cómo cree?, muchisimas gracias.
Doña Chata: Ándele, Ándele otro poquito, ¿O qué? ¿No me diga que no le gusto mi guisado?
Doña Silvita: Ande, si esta ríqusimo pero "deveras" ya no me cabe. Muchas Gracias.

Doña Chata insistirá otras 5 veces como mínimo, hasta que doña Silvita con la cara llena de vergüenza acaptará.

Doña Silvita: ¡Ande! pero si es re-tarde, ya me tengo que ir.
Doña Chata: Ande ¿Cómo cree si apenas llegó? Quédese otro ratito.
Doña Silvita: No no, todavia tengo mil cosas que hacer aparte usted debe estar ocupada tambien.

Lentamente caminarán hacia la puerta, poniéndose al día con los últimos chismes, en el transcurso Doña Silvita reitererá en varias ocasiones que es tarde y tiene que marchase, y Doña Chata insistirá en que quede un poco más e inciará temas interesantísimos de conversación para evitar que Doña Silvita se vaya. Media hora desde la primera ve que Doña Silvita se despidió ésta finalmente se marcha.

Las palabras de Doña Chata con su marido una vez que los Lopez se han ido.

"Esos gorrones de los Lopez, siempre vienen a la hora de la comida ¿Cómo si uno no tuviera suficiente que los de uno todavia alimentar a los hijos de otros? Y viste que se sirvió dos veces, y no fue ni para recoger su plato, con razón que está tan gorda. Y lo peor de todo es que se estuvo casi dos hrs, ¿Cómo si nosotros no tuvieramos nada que hacer más que atender visitas?"

Mientras tanto los Lopez comentan:

"¡Hay! qué bárbara Doña Chata, toda esa comida, y yo que ya no quería pero me dio pena desairarla, a ver si no me enfermo del estómago, pero es que cómo insistía que me daba vergüenza decir que no. Y la pobre yo creo que nadie la visita, ¿Se fijaron cómo nos rogó que nos quedaramos? ¡Se ha de sentir muy sola la pobre! Ahora ya no voy a alcanzar la tienda abierta, vamos muy tarde pero ni cómo safarnos de Doña Chata.

Copyright mirx MMCCCVII
Cualquier coincidencia con los nombres, lugares o situaciones son meras casualidades y no intentan ofender a nadie, por lo tanto el autor se desilnda de cualquier responsabilidad que pudiera surgir por la publicación de lo antes mencionado.

De él para los mexicanos que vivien en el país.

El país es una mezcla impresionante de diferentes culturas, tradiciones y gastronomías, como ya alguien mencinonó, hay muchos estereotipos entre mismo el mismo país. Los chilangos son nacos, delincuntes, hablan cantando y son chaparros y prietos. Los de Chiuhahua hablan su propio dialecto y dicen todo con sh. Los de Monterrey son tacaños y engreídos. Los de las costas son vulgares, irrespestuosos e ignotantes. Los de Coahuila y Sonora son pochos, o la menos aparentan. Los de chiapas ya no saben como llamar la atención, ni ellos saben por lo que pelean.

El otro lado de la moneda es decir, de adentro para afuera.

Viniendo de un chilango. ¿El resto de México? A esos ignorante de la provincia.

De un regiomontano. Nosotros no somos parte de ese país, somos Nuevo Leon, somos ricos, blancos y educados.

A mí en lo personal me molesta que la gente sea hasta cierto punto conformista, es muy raro encontrar a un estudiante que trabaja sin necesitarlo, la sociedad es demasiado proteccionista, los hijos no pueden independizarse hasta que se casan y aún entonces muchos vivien en la casa de los padres. ¡Al ratito lo hago! Todos son mejor que el otro, y tienen más que el otro, o son más listos o tienen más novias, o más dinero, o, si! las señoras compiten a ver cuál está más enferma. Se pierden oportunidades laborales por que siempre va primero la familia. En las miscélaneas si preguntan por el precio de algo te responden ¿Va a comprar algo?. Pasan los homicidios en Chiapas y Oaxaca por televisión y a nadie le importa, pero los domingos el país está muerto por que todos estan viendo el "fut"

Lo que a él si le gusta de los mexicanos es:

Son amigables a más no poder, hacen fiestas por todo, saben como divertirse, muchos te ayudan cuando los necesitas. La mayoría son buenoas personas, se preoupan más por las relaciones afectivas que por la economía (esto mismo puede ser una desventaja).

Todo esto varia de acuerdo a la región del país, nivel socio-cultural y socio-económico, es una generalidad y en muchos casos no aplica y en otros quizá se quede corta.

Señores "Como el País no hay dos"

Tenés que verlo para creerlo.

PS: En caso de que si te decidas a verlo, asegurate de cargar una bolsa de seguridad con tigo, deja tus pertenencias en el hotel (con un poco de surte y ahi están cuando regreses). Es mejor si llamas a una agencia de taxi y no de los que ecuentras en la calle. Lleva medicamento para el estómago (sería un sacrílegio si vas a al País y no pruebas su delicisosa (y llena de especias) gastronomía. O, olvídate de todo eso y vuelvete mexicano podeís empezar con unos cuantos tequilas!!!!


----------



## elbeto

Hola.
1. No todos los mexicanos usamos sombrero de ala ancha. También usamos sombreros cubanos, norteños y otros.
2. No todos los mexicanos nos quedamos dormidos sentados en las banquetas recargados contra las paredes. A veces nos dormimos en el metro (dentro del vagón o en el andén).
3. No todos los mexicanos usamos el bigote tipo Pancho Villa, aunque según Tiziano Ferro thumbsdow ) todas las mexicanas si lo usan.
4. No todos los mexicanos hablamos con algunos modismos de barrio. Algunos hablamos "con puros" modismos (es chido, ¿no cuate?).

Y podría seguir con una lista interminable de tonterías que a veces creen de nosotros y que personalmente he escuchado, pero dejenme decirles a todos:

Ni es el país más inseguro como algunos gobiernos de otros países quieren que sus ciudadanos crean, ni es el que tiene más problemas de salud, ni el que tiene más problemas de drogas, ni el que tiene más problemas de "gorrones," ni el que tiene mayor índice de desnutrición infantil, ni el que tiene mayor número de escuchas de música de banda y ranchera, ni el que tiene el número más alto de personas sin bañarse en una semana, ni el que tiene mayor cantidad de devoluciones de ropa interior, ni nada de lo que se dice. Tenemos problemas como todos los países del mundo.

Después de esta proyección, creo que es justo decir lo siguiente y que quede claro:
No todos los mexicanos son como yo (gracias a Dios, dirían algunos).

Los mexicanos somos la neta del planeta, and you can quote me on that!

Ahí se ven y que la pasen chido.


----------

